# BHM-accepting sub-cultures.



## RobitusinZ (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey guys, what kinds of sub-cultures do you find are most accepting of bigger people?

For example, I've always found the hip hop culture/community to be very accepting of big folks. Headliners like Rick Ross, Fat Joe, Big Pun (R.I.P.), and the infamous Notorious B.I.G. are all BHMs. Hip hop fashion is also very accommodating to big men...most of the outfits revolve around accessories, while the core dress is baggy jeans with stuff that's clean, crisp and matching. I'm not really sure if there is such a thing as an "FFA" in the hip hop culture...BHMs don't really get singled out as different due to their size. Plus, dancing to hip hop is just great for a big dude...lean back and chill, sip your drink while your girl just rubs all up on you. LOL.


----------



## stldpn (Oct 26, 2009)

RobitusinZ said:


> Hey guys, what kinds of sub-cultures do you find are most accepting of bigger people?
> 
> For example, I've always found the hip hop culture/community to be very accepting of big folks. Headliners like Rick Ross, Fat Joe, Big Pun (R.I.P.), and the infamous Notorious B.I.G. are all BHMs. Hip hop fashion is also very accommodating to big men...most of the outfits revolve around accessories, while the core dress is baggy jeans with stuff that's clean, crisp and matching. I'm not really sure if there is such a thing as an "FFA" in the hip hop culture...BHMs don't really get singled out as different due to their size. Plus, dancing to hip hop is just great for a big dude...lean back and chill, sip your drink while your girl just rubs all up on you. LOL.



I don't know if you could quantify it as an entire subculture... but years ago before I swore to limit msg I discovered that people in asian food restaurants were almost too friendly toward big guys. Japanese, Chinese, Korean, or Indian the women in paticular seem to think the fat guys who come in and chow down are great. Being fat and bald and unafraid to flirt with the young ladies earned me a lot of playful belly rubbing back in the day. Some of it was almost condescending but most of it was fun.


----------



## plushkitty (Oct 26, 2009)

Gamers, definitely. Nobody blinks an eye at a BHM in most Dungeons & Dragons groups I've played in. (They didn't hassle this BBW for her weight either, which makes me happy.) Gaming conventions and fantasy/sci-fi conventions are full of BHMs! There is a good bit of truth in the stereotype of the fat gamer.

Most of the groups I've played with enjoy their food, too. Pizza, burgers, tacos... at the very least we'll have a good supply of snacks and drinks available during the game. Hey, you gotta fuel up when you're gaming for 3 or 4 hours!


----------



## escapist (Oct 26, 2009)

Uhhh I've never seen a subculture really matter. Your either know how to socially work or you don't. I've had girlfriends of many races, cultures, and subcultures. The mother of my children is Line Dancing Country styled mixed Native American, and my current main squeeze is wonderful mix of modern urban Vegas culture and all the best parts of her racially mixed Black heritage.

I know Chicken Legs comments on my ability to draw people to me mostly cause she loves to study me and watch it happen. I fully admit to 1. Having lot of natural talent. 2. I've studied "Social Dynamics" a lot. I would have to say my experience is just be yourself, be fun, and have fun. People are pretty simple, they like the warm end of the pool. As long as that is you, guess what, they are gonna hang and want to be around you. 

As far as what my "style/subculture" is, I couldn't even tell you. Maybe Chicken Legs could. I think I tend to dress a bit of Rock'n'Roll and I mostly listen to Techno/Metal/Industrial stuff like Rammstein. Like I said though it doesn't really matter. I tend to get loved on no matter where I go or what I do or what kind of people I hang with. I love to party, party hop, and hang out with old friends and new friends.


----------



## SanDiega (Oct 26, 2009)

escapist said:


> I would have to say my experience is just be yourself, be fun, and have fun. People are pretty simple, they like the warm end of the pool. As long as that is you, guess what, they are gonna hang and want to be around you.



This is so true. I learned this a couple years ago and have been so much happier ever since.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, the OP's question wasn't about details behind individual social dynamics, it was a general question about which sub-groups or sub-cultures are generally more excepting. If you have good social skills, you can go anywhere, but you may still have different things occur initially in different places. For example, if a big guy, even a confident one, struts into a room full of body-building jocks that don't now him, he will have to somehow cohere to the social situation rather than be accepted by it. Meanwhile, if one walks into, say, an anime convention, he would tend to be socially excepted with ease without even having to exersice social dynamics initially, due to the general state of people there.

I know you like to tell us how great you are socially and confidence-wise, as I'm sure I've read it upwards of 50 times by now, but the response didn't really play with the thread topic. It more or less disregarded the thread to talk about yourself and the diversity of the ladies you've hooked up with


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 27, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Well, the OP's question wasn't about details behind individual social dynamics, it was a general question about which sub-groups or sub-cultures are generally more excepting. If you have good social skills, you can go anywhere, but you may still have different things occur initially in different places. For example, if a big guy, even a confident one, struts into a room full of body-building jocks that don't now him, he will have to somehow cohere to the social situation rather than be accepted by it. Meanwhile, if one walks into, say, an anime convention, he would tend to be socially excepted with ease without even having to exersice social dynamics initially, due to the general state of people there.
> 
> I know you like to tell us how great you are socially and confidence-wise, as I'm sure I've read it upwards of 50 times by now, but the response didn't really play with the thread topic. It more or less disregarded the thread to talk about yourself and the diversity of the ladies you've hooked up with



wooooooowwwwwww....does someone have their speedo's in a bunch...dont hate because you have yet to grow into a BHM...fisk fisk

Anywho....I think the wrestling and football subcultures shine a positive light on big guts...I mean...guys as well as the Hip-Hop culture.


----------



## escapist (Oct 27, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Well, the OP's question wasn't about details behind individual social dynamics, it was a general question about which sub-groups or sub-cultures are generally more excepting. If you have good social skills, you can go anywhere, but you may still have different things occur initially in different places. For example, if a big guy, even a confident one, struts into a room full of body-building jocks that don't now him, he will have to somehow cohere to the social situation rather than be accepted by it. Meanwhile, if one walks into, say, an anime convention, he would tend to be socially excepted with ease without even having to exersice social dynamics initially, due to the general state of people there.
> 
> I know you like to tell us how great you are socially and confidence-wise, as I'm sure I've read it upwards of 50 times by now, but the response didn't really play with the thread topic. It more or less disregarded the thread to talk about yourself and the diversity of the ladies you've hooked up with



Ok, aside from making the chicken want to rip your head off and ruffle her feathers I think you totally misunderstood what I said and how it relates to the topic of: "...what kinds of sub-cultures do you find are most accepting of bigger people?". The question itself is in relation to my own personal experiences and social dynamic interactions with peoples of others races creeds and cultures/sub-cultures. In which I outlined my personal experiences with the subject matter.

My comments, while perhaps taking liberties with the topic (No more so than yours), where understood taken to heart and appreciated by other readers for example:


SanDiega said:


> This is so true. I learned this a couple years ago and have been so much happier ever since.


 I'm not quiet sure why your taking what could have been made a nice private message to me personal and turning it into some sort of bizarre public cry for attention. 

One more thing, and this is only cause it made me laugh: "For example, if a big guy, even a confident one, struts into a room full of body-building jocks that don't now him, he will have to somehow cohere to the social situation rather than be accepted by it." Oh man lol, I'm guessing you don't hit the gym much with big guys. I don't even know what the hell your talking about here lol. I go to the gym plenty and have never had such an experience. If anything they sit there in awe of how much I can lift compared to the guys who are RIPPED. Once again, I have witnesses on this very board who have seen the reactions I get in the gym.

So, uh, I don't know kid, relax its just a thread about little chit-chat that isn't so major and life altering as your trying to make it. I still don't think sub-cultures matter, its more about who you are as a person. I'm not sure why you feel the need to make some big personal thread about me and my _*Skillz*_. Its not like I was the only person to reference the pleasures of mixing right with the right people.

From the OP:
"Plus, dancing to hip hop is just great for a big dude...lean back and chill, sip your drink while your girl just rubs all up on you. LOL."

Now if your in such a need to jump on people who enjoy getting along with women, you can add him to your list. Not sure what your problem is tonight. Belly Envy?


----------



## BoostChub (Oct 27, 2009)

RobitusinZ said:


> Hey guys, what kinds of sub-cultures do you find are most accepting of bigger people?
> 
> For example, I've always found the hip hop culture/community to be very accepting of big folks. Headliners like Rick Ross, Fat Joe, Big Pun (R.I.P.), and the infamous Notorious B.I.G. are all BHMs. Hip hop fashion is also very accommodating to big men...most of the outfits revolve around accessories, while the core dress is baggy jeans with stuff that's clean, crisp and matching. I'm not really sure if there is such a thing as an "FFA" in the hip hop culture...BHMs don't really get singled out as different due to their size. Plus, dancing to hip hop is just great for a big dude...lean back and chill, sip your drink while your girl just rubs all up on you. LOL.



Hip Hop community acceptance? Definatly true! Along with many other genre's of music I spin I never got any negativity about my size from the hip hop crowds as long as the beats bump'n and people big or small is shake'n their asses.

Asian restaurants friendly? Indeed. Being asian I can speak for the culture in that people in most asian nationalities see big people as a sign of wealth and prosperity so they always welcome big fellas into the resturants expecially in asia. On my travels I was literally treated like a king whenever I went to the resturants. It was as if they wanted to brag to everyone that a big fella is eating at their resturant. You have to take into consideration that almost everyone is skinny there. People that come up and ask for pictures with you never call you fat. They use the word "healthy". It was a great experience. 

The hunting/fishing community also has tons of clothes made for big people. We can get 4xl breathable waders now and hunting camo in big sizes is readily available. Never had anyone tell me i'm too big to buy a firearm or a fly rod.



About the drama on this thread......I got money on escapist to win.....one minute into the first round by way of tap out due to a belly smother


----------



## Melian (Oct 27, 2009)

Goth subculture - they basically accept anyone who was rejected from other subcultures, haha. This includes BHM who may feel they "don't belong," although I generally see a shortage of them at goth clubs. Probably around 85% of all goth chicks I know are BBWs, too.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys, everybody tries to toss something about themselves into the posts they write...that's sort of the point.  Let's not beat each other up about it and just have fun. This wasn't a "let's get mopey" thread, it's more of a "hey, what's your experience been?"...there is a potential 6 billion people on the intarwebs from all walks of life and places on the earth, it's interesting to read about someone else's experiences, they might inspire you to check something out that maybe wasn't on your radar.

So Asian restaurants, and the Goth scene...cool. I think the "Asian restaurants" topic skews a bit towards actual ethnic cultures. Maybe that's a topic that at some point might be worth looking into...I know I have personal experiences that differ from the norm on the boards, being Cuban and having been born and raised in Miami. But that seems like a slippery slope I'd rather avoid going down in this particular thread...whenever you talk about ethnicities, it's hard to get a good conversation in without having the obligatory "OMG, you guys are so racist!" label.

As for the Goths...hmmmm...I'm watching True Blood now on DVD, and I gotta say, if I were a vampire, I'd be feeding on big girls almost exclusively. (Damn, am I going all South Park and lumping Goths in with vampire kids? MY BAD! (Aside to my aside: pale-skinned BBW in a corset = yum)) Ya know, I wouldn't hate checking out the Goth scene. It's not a prevalent culture in Miami at all. It's not something that I have any experience with whatsoever.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 27, 2009)

Biker culture is 100% hip to VERY large men + women; and everything in between.


----------



## djudex (Oct 27, 2009)

Ren fairs seem to be pretty accepting as well. Lots of big dudes eating haunches of whatever is handy.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Oct 27, 2009)

> People are pretty simple, they like the warm end of the pool.



....as long as it's not warm because that's where everybody pees...


----------



## warwagon86 (Oct 27, 2009)

SanDiega said:


> This is so true. I learned this a couple years ago and have been so much happier ever since.



he is a man of many many knowledges

i agree tho I am always myself and im like J in that im a rock n roll kinda guy - however I do like the hip hop clothing in that i love RocaWear just because RW is my initals and it always made me giggle


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 27, 2009)

escapist said:


> One more thing, and this is only cause it made me laugh: "For example, if a big guy, even a confident one, struts into a room full of body-building jocks that don't now him, he will have to somehow cohere to the social situation rather than be accepted by it." Oh man lol, I'm guessing you don't hit the gym much with big guys. I don't even know what the hell your talking about here lol. I go to the gym plenty and have never had such an experience. If anything they sit there in awe of how much I can lift compared to the guys who are RIPPED. Once again, I have witnesses on this very board who have seen the reactions I get in the gym.


Well, that was kind of my point. When they first see you walk in, not knowing you, they would judge against you. Then, as I said, you cohere to the social situation by demonstrating your strength, which then "leaves them in awe."

As for the rest, just defensive bull. I'll disregard it.


----------



## warwagon86 (Oct 27, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Well, that was kind of my point. When they first see you walk in, not knowing you, they would judge against you. Then, as I said, you cohere to the social situation by demonstrating your strength, which then "leaves them in awe."
> 
> As for the rest, just defensive bull. I'll disregard it.



yea but not everyone is like that - just because some muscle totting guy is walking about doesnt mean he disregards a larger man

and vice versa

yes there will be the odd idiot but there are idiots in every situation in life and its just how you deal with them. I go to the gym i might not bench press as much as the bigger guys but i can guarantee not one of them can come close on leg lifting

and as Escapist said depends how you go to the gym - i wear shorts and a sleeveless shirt dont care how people view me i stick the ipod in and sweat out for a bit!!


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 27, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Well, that was kind of my point. When they first see you walk in, not knowing you, they would judge against you. Then, as I said, you cohere to the social situation by demonstrating your strength, which then "leaves them in awe."
> 
> As for the rest, just defensive bull. I'll disregard it.



Actually in Gym culture, guys(and girls) built like Escapist (big and juicy) are very welcomed. I finally convinced E to join my club and it blew his mind how welcoming everyone was, from the seasoned club-goers to the personal trainers, and that was just when he was signing up. Hell, it even tripped me out a bit. However, being a memeber since I was your age (18), I knew he would have a positive experience. I was actually worried he wouldn't get good workouts in because he is so social. 

There are two extremes in Gym culture...those who worship massiveness/strength and those who worship slenderness/grace. Then there are folks like myself just trying to be healthly and enjoy the eyecandy.

Now when it comes to the Competitive Swimming culture, which you are from, I find that smaller and sleeker builds are more welcomed and bulkiness is frowned upon.


----------



## escapist (Oct 27, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Well, that was kind of my point. When they first see you walk in, not knowing you, they would judge against you. Then, as I said, you cohere to the social situation by demonstrating your strength, which then "leaves them in awe."
> 
> As for the rest, just defensive bull. I'll disregard it.



Once again not my experience at all. I get smiles and good times from moment one.

As for the rest...Yeah Willy my boy, I think a retreat would be your best option here.


----------



## warwagon86 (Oct 27, 2009)

Will im sorry but you seem to have taken this thread off course - the very thing you first accused E of doing!

His answer was very concise and to the point and it did talk about the sub cultures etc that are displayed in life. It may not have been what you wanted to hear but in fairness each to their own.

Now im young - 23 - but my god your younger and i tell you now what you will experience in life will be one hell of a roller coaster but E tells it as it is and he is very honest about himself.

He helped me when I was in a bit of a shit spot and was the first one to message me when i had a bit of a crap time a couple weeks ago.

So i will say that i dont agree with the way you attacked him and i do not care if it seems biased but you young sir are doing yourself no favors.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 27, 2009)

I won't back down from what I said, however, I won't respond beyond this so that the thread does get back on track. It is what it is. The fact that two of you bring up my age as proof that I apparently have much left to learn and you are therefore on the "right side" is a pettier arguement than you've made it already and, as I said, I won't respond further in spite of those who agree with me, lest I cause more aggravation for anyone who just wants the thread to get back on track.


----------



## warwagon86 (Oct 27, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> I won't back down from what I said, however, I won't respond beyond this so that the thread does get back on track. It is what it is. The fact that two of you bring up my age as proof that I apparently have much left to learn and you are therefore on the "right side" is a pettier arguement than you've made it already and, as I said, I won't respond further in spite of those who agree with me, lest I cause more aggravation for anyone who just wants the thread to get back on track.



i don't feel the need to make you feel younger - in fact if you read my post i also pointed out i was young.

there is a difference in being eloquent with words and actually knowing what they mean and how to construct an argument. Yes lets get this thread back on track but do not post with a smirking and attacking comment but claim to not want to post any more.

you cannot claim this argument is petty but yet walk away from it - i will be polite and simple. you attacked a man in a post for no apparent reason and your reasoning for doing so was unjust and just plain wrong.

my reply was in defense of E because he is a genuine nice guy and easy to talk to. you lashed out at him because he has the social skills that a lot of guys would kill for.

so please do not feel the need to try to call me petty or my postings as absurd - if there is one thing you will ever need to know about me is i work with facts and truth. simple ideals but they work wonders.


----------



## escapist (Oct 27, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> I won't back down from what I said, however, I won't respond beyond this so that the thread does get back on track. It is what it is. The fact that two of you bring up my age as proof that I apparently have much left to learn and you are therefore on the "right side" is a pettier arguement than you've made it already and, as I said, I won't respond further in spite of those who agree with me, lest I cause more aggravation for anyone who just wants the thread to get back on track.



Yeah your still not getting it. No body really cares how young or old you are. Just post about your experience in sub cultures as to how it relates in size acceptance, not talk about other people. Its ok to say, my bad, express your opinions without making attacks on others. So, thank you. Don't reply to this, just talk about how the subject of sub-cultures relates to you.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 28, 2009)

Escapist, you're like that cute chubby little boy whose on the playground and always scrappin. Who grows up to be the bad boy we all want to sleep with, but know we shouldnt. Because your a rebel and you'd only leave us heartbroken in that "Freefallin'" by Tom Petty kinda way. 

Chicken is a lucky woman


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 28, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Escapist, you're like that cute chubby little boy whose on the playground and always scrappin. Who grows up to be the bad boy we all want to sleep with, but know we shouldnt. Because your a rebel and you'd only leave us heartbroken in that "Freefallin'" by Tom Petty kinda way.
> 
> Chicken is a lucky woman



LOL....I never thought about him in that way....

***Checks out E while he isnt looking****


----------



## escapist (Oct 28, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Escapist, you're like that cute chubby little boy whose on the playground and always scrappin. Who grows up to be the bad boy we all want to sleep with, but know we shouldnt. Because your a rebel and you'd only leave us heartbroken in that "Freefallin'" by Tom Petty kinda way.
> 
> Chicken is a lucky woman



Uhhh thanks I think, for that very reason I try to stay clear of women who can't just accept me as I am. To many times have I gotten involved with women who thought I could/should be some particular way fit into an ideal world. Like warwagon said, I try to present myself just as I see myself. I don't like it when people have some fantasy version of me.

Oh one more thing...now I admit this was long ago but I did have my heart broken a bit by a girl who was apparently only into me because I was "The big hot Bad Boy" it kinda sucked when she decided to move on and get married to some other dude.

--------------
Oh great...Now Chicken is questioning me on my past. She's all shocked that I spent a lot of time in Saturday school, detention, suspension, and whatever other forms of punishment authority's could come up with. OMFG this is pulling up all sorts of stuff lol. I'll just say this there is a reason you don't mess with 6'3" 300+ dudes. Its also the reason I learned martial arts it taught me to control my thoughts and actions. Ohhhh good on topic subject, Martial Arts have a great subculture that is very open to big guys, however don't go expecting to get lots of girls...only go expecting to learn things for yourself, and to grow as a person.


----------



## escapist (Oct 28, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> ***Checks out E while he isnt looking****



Oh like that's new, I straight up caught her with a video recorder once while I was in the shower! I'm sure its in her private wank folder now.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 28, 2009)

escapist said:


> Uhhh thanks I think, for that very reason I try to stay clear of women who can't just accept me as I am. To many times have I gotten involved with women who thought I could/should be some particular way fit into an ideal world. Like warwagon said, I try to present myself just as I see myself. I don't like it when people have some fantasy version of me.
> 
> Oh one more thing...now I admit this was long ago but I did have my heart broken a bit by a girl who was apparently only into me because I was "The big hot Bad Boy" it kinda sucked when she decided to move on and get married to some other dude.
> 
> ...



I wish my playful sarcasm transferred better, but it is the internet, you get what you pay for 

I feel the same about yoga, and I dont go there to meet dudes. Also, yoga will trim you down like nobodys buisness, which is another reason. But yknow I dont want to sound shallow so we'll say its all about the self development.


----------



## escapist (Oct 28, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> I wish my playful sarcasm transferred better, but it is the internet, you get what you pay for
> 
> I feel the same about yoga, and I dont go there to meet dudes. Also, yoga will trim you down like nobodys buisness, which is another reason. But yknow I dont want to sound shallow so we'll say its all about the self development.



Relive it or not I've actually tried Yoga so I know what you mean. However I think I'll stick to Tai Chi.


----------



## Tad (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll second the mention that traditional role-playing-gamer/science-fiction fandom has a lot of big folks in it of both genders. They also seem to be at least reasonably accepting, of them from what I've seen. (thought I was always more on the periphary, and haven't been involved for quite a long time, so take others words more than mine on that).

However I will add that it is not so much that they like fat bodies, as that the emphasis is taken off the physical for the mental to some degree. Which means that if you aren't really into those areas, I don't know that they'd be that great as places to hang out.


----------



## escapist (Oct 28, 2009)

escapist said:


> Relive it or not I've actually tried Yoga so I know what you mean. However I think I'll stick to Tai Chi.



Not sure how I got an R and not a B in Believe. Doh! Now I do, darn spell check.


----------



## stldpn (Oct 28, 2009)

RobitusinZ said:


> Hey guys, everybody tries to toss something about themselves into the posts they write...that's sort of the point.  Let's not beat each other up about it and just have fun. This wasn't a "let's get mopey" thread, it's more of a "hey, what's your experience been?"...there is a potential 6 billion people on the intarwebs from all walks of life and places on the earth, it's interesting to read about someone else's experiences, they might inspire you to check something out that maybe wasn't on your radar.
> 
> So Asian restaurants, and the Goth scene...cool. I think the "Asian restaurants" topic skews a bit towards actual ethnic cultures. Maybe that's a topic that at some point might be worth looking into...I know I have personal experiences that differ from the norm on the boards, being Cuban and having been born and raised in Miami. But that seems like a slippery slope I'd rather avoid going down in this particular thread...whenever you talk about ethnicities, it's hard to get a good conversation in without having the obligatory "OMG, you guys are so racist!" label.
> 
> As for the Goths...hmmmm...I'm watching True Blood now on DVD, and I gotta say, if I were a vampire, I'd be feeding on big girls almost exclusively. (Damn, am I going all South Park and lumping Goths in with vampire kids? MY BAD! (Aside to my aside: pale-skinned BBW in a corset = yum)) Ya know, I wouldn't hate checking out the Goth scene. It's not a prevalent culture in Miami at all. It's not something that I have any experience with whatsoever.



I don't know about Goth's but punk and ska are still alive and well here in central fla... 

As for the throwing the things in about yourself bit, yeah we all do, but I'm a relative nube to the thread and the board and even I'm beginning to roll my eyes right over certain posts because I know they're probably going to be a little too self indulgent for my taste. It's good to have self confidence, but sometimes a little goes a long way when you're posting. I'm not trying to pick a fight it's just a little statement of opinion based on what little I have seen. I can kind of understand where people might be chafing a tad.

Eh ethnicity is a touchy subject yes... but I think as long as you're saying positive things you're ok... And quite frankly, at the time when I was a three day a week carbo loader, I thought that the asian girl telling my younger thinner brother to keep eating so he can catch up with me was adorable.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 28, 2009)

escapist said:


> Relive it or not I've actually tried Yoga so I know what you mean. However I think I'll stick to Tai Chi.



I think many FFAs would want to relive it. Hahaha.


----------



## escapist (Oct 28, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> I think many FFAs would want to relive it. Hahaha.



Hey, I rock a mean "Warrior Pose". :happy: There are some poses that a 200 lb belly just seem to get in the way of. However, It was fun trying, especially with a cute FFA doing it next to me. I don't know if she found it as sexy as I did but OMG it was nice.



stldpn said:


> I don't know about Goth's but punk and ska are still alive and well here in central fla...



Man I didn't think Ska existed anymore....man did I have a crush on Monique Powell from Save Farris...ok maybe I still do :blush:


----------



## Deanna (Oct 28, 2009)

Goths for sure!


----------



## stldpn (Oct 28, 2009)

escapist said:


> Man I didn't think Ska existed anymore....man did I have a crush on Monique Powell from Save Farris...ok maybe I still do :blush:



Less Than Jake still shows up in the gainesville commons on the regular... fantastic fantastic group of guys that are still very much pumping out a good sound... 

Skankin Pickle and Leftover Crack are touring abroad at the moment... but they make the rounds regular here in FL. Rumor has it that Leftover Crack is going to play a show in Polk County come January. I'm seriously considering braving the innevitably violent crowd for another show with their latest lp.


----------



## Victim (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm currently involved in a subculture where many of the members consider insane levels of physical fitness to be the ideal. I'm not going to come out and say who these people are, but there are some BHM involved. 

The subculture is rife with jokers, pretenders, posers, and other fakes. The only thing that gains true respect is ability, no matter what form it comes in. Nothing else matters but what you can bring to the table to help the cause. 

There have been some fat-hater elements here, but I've succeeded in bringing this to the attention of the others and offering some resources for the BHM to be more confident and successful. I've even pointed them in the direction of DIMS and the BFC for support. It's a battle I'm actually winning, and I'm glad DIMS is here for help!


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 29, 2009)

Tad said:


> I'll second the mention that traditional role-playing-gamer/science-fiction fandom has a lot of big folks in it of both genders. They also seem to be at least reasonably accepting, of them from what I've seen. (thought I was always more on the periphary, and haven't been involved for quite a long time, so take others words more than mine on that).
> 
> However I will add that it is not so much that they like fat bodies, as that the emphasis is taken off the physical for the mental to some degree. Which means that if you aren't really into those areas, I don't know that they'd be that great as places to hang out.



I'll third the motion, myself, and with the same reservations. My gaming friends include some very "calorically-enhanced" individuals, with me falling somewhere in the middle at 260 or so (depending on when I last ate). Sadly, our SSBHM passed on last year... he was one of our GMs.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh man this thread turned into a trainwreck... :doh:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 29, 2009)

As for the topic, though, I find that literary/poetry related groups and activities are very accepting of big people. They're one of the few places where intellect is appreciated more than physical appearance in almost every case. Also, that's where you can find many a hottie with a brain between her ears. I know from experience, dude


----------



## Paquito (Oct 29, 2009)

WTF fighting isn't supposed to happen on this board.

Anyway...I'd say bikers, furries, hip-hop, the Bear scene, and gaming are good BHM subcultures.


----------



## StarWitness (Oct 29, 2009)

My experience with the scene is somewhat limited, but furries are generally fat friendly, as well as being accepting of feederism/gaining. I dragged my ex to a meet last summer, and a few of the bigger guys there were actually having a pissing contest about whose bellybutton was the deepest...  Too bad I was spoken for at the time.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Oct 30, 2009)

RobitusinZ said:


> As for the Goths...hmmmm...I'm watching True Blood now on DVD, and I gotta say, if I were a vampire, I'd be feeding on big girls almost exclusively. (Damn, am I going all South Park and lumping Goths in with vampire kids? MY BAD! (Aside to my aside: pale-skinned BBW in a corset = yum))



*Note to self: Take picture in corset...*

As for the OP: I've noticed in my own experience, the most accepting of BHMs are usually the gamers and the computer geeks, along with the fantasy role-playing crowd. That's been what I've seen personally...but thinking about it and reading this thread has made me realize that, more often than not, BHMs are pretty much accepted (at least more than us BBW's) in most sub-cultures. I can't really think of any BHM's that I have known who have been shunned or judged due to their size. Not saying it doesn't happen because I know for a fact that it does, but in my own observations of friends and family, most people like the jolly fat guy in the group


----------



## stldpn (Oct 30, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> *Note to self: Take picture in corset...*
> 
> As for the OP: I've noticed in my own experience, the most accepting of BHMs are usually the gamers and the computer geeks, along with the fantasy role-playing crowd. That's been what I've seen personally...but thinking about it and reading this thread has made me realize that, more often than not, BHMs are pretty much accepted (at least more than us BBW's) in most sub-cultures. I can't really think of any BHM's that I have known who have been shunned or judged due to their size. Not saying it doesn't happen because I know for a fact that it does, but in my own observations of friends and family, most people like the jolly fat guy in the group



I think at least for me the stereotypical view that says I'm jolly/funny/goofy might work well as an icebreaker... but I'd really like to be taken serious too... I mean the idea that all fat men are supposed to channel a bit of jackie gleason gets old.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Oct 30, 2009)

stldpn said:


> I think at least for me the stereotypical view that says I'm jolly/funny/goofy might work well as an icebreaker... but I'd really like to be taken serious too... I mean the idea that all fat men are supposed to channel a bit of jackie gleason gets old.



Are you not comical or something?  Just kidding. I see where you're coming from. I'm a very bubbly and jovial person, I always make people laugh, and it draws people. Yeah I'm kind of the stereotypical funny fat girl in the group. But along with that, there's also the stereotype that fat people are stupid and lazy. So when I say I work 2 jobs, go to school, and get the best grades in class, it shows that there's more to me than just being the happy fat girl who makes everyone laugh. 

The jolly fat guy thing was just from my experience with BHM's in general (every one I've known has attracted me with comedy and wit besides their general yumminess). It's a great ice-breaker, I agree. Everyone wants to be taken seriously at some point, though. And that's where getting to know a person comes in. There's the first impression (the comedy/joviality) and then the deeper aspect of the person that you get to know. Not everyone is going to think you're just the comic relief if you allow them to see the more serious and responsible side. It's all a matter of what you reveal and when, IMO.

That probably seemed like a lot of rambling for nothing lol.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Oct 30, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> That probably seemed like a lot of rambling for nothing lol.



Truthfully, I'm still stuck on the corset.


Edit: Couldn't just post that an nothing else.

Going back to what you said about most cultures being accepting of BHMs, I think you're right, but I'd rather discuss the things that we obviously like, versus the stuff that we don't. The better question would have probably been "What are some cultures that BHMs need to stay away from?", but why go negative?


----------

